# Xchange Lease Program & Toyota of Hollywood



## Bgoldrod (Oct 26, 2015)

My name is Brian and I am a new Uber Partner. I have been approved for the Uber Xchange leasing program and am specifically looking to lease a Toyota Prius due to its superior MPH. Yesterday I went to the Toyota of Hollywood dealership which is on the list of approved dealerships participating in this program. I found a used 2013 Toyota Prius Two with a sticker price of $18,988. When added together, the registration, tax, and other incidentals plus the sales price total under $20,000. 

The sales manager refused to sell this car to me. He said it did not qualify for the Xchange program. We argued. He then showed me a document that lists the requirements for the program and there was a sentence that stated that "105% of the NSRP plus tax, license, etc must be less than $20,000." I asked him what the NSRP was and he said "$13,500". I asked him how much tax, license, and other incidentals were. He said about $1,500. I told him that $13,500 plus $1500 IS less than $20,000. He still insisted the car wouldn't qualify. Finally after a brief yelling match (at which point he admitted that he wouldn't sell to me because I was an Uber Driver) he finally appeared to give in to my demands and said he'd send the paperwork in to Uber to see if they would approve it.

40 minutes later, he flashed his smart phone at me briefly to show me what appeared to be an email from Uber stating that, in order for the car to qualify for the Xchange program, it needed to be 105% of the NSRP which was $15,000. He refused to forward the email to me or to print it out. I believe he was outright lying to me and that the "email" he showed me was something he concocted so that I would stop asking for the used Prius.

He then attempted to convince me to lease a brand new 2015 Prius C or a Prius C Two. The sticker price for both of these options are higher than $20,000 but with rebates, the Prius C comes in at just under $20,000. The Prius C Two would require $900 down instead of $250.

Most of us who are new partners with Uber do not work in the auto sales industry. This dealership is using Uber to feed them new customers, and then taking advantage of us in order to make more money than they negotiated with Uber. They told me point blank that they have a very narrow profit margin for cars sold through the Uber Xchange program. 

Basically, Uber tells its new Partners that the Prius qualifies for the Xchange program. Drivers like me who want the most fuel efficient car go online and look at dealership sites on the internet. We see that the Toyota dealership in Hollywood has a number of used Priuses under $20,000 so we go in to the dealership but then we're told the used Priuses don't qualify, then they try to convince us to lease the new cars that has the larger profit margin. 

I have no problem with a dealership trying to up-sell Uber drivers to nicer cars. I do have a problem with a dealership refusing to sell a less expensive car that otherwise qualifies for the Xchange program. Just so they can make more money.

How many other people in Los Angeles have had this same experience?


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Is it NoHo Toyota?


----------



## Bgoldrod (Oct 26, 2015)

No, it's Toyota of Hollywood. North Hollywood Toyota doesn't participate in the Uber Xchange program.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Get the lease on your own. Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT lease through Uber. Plenty of info on this forum. The salesman probably did you a favor.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

what Uber is saying is that the 2013 Prius should sell for $13,500. NOT the $18,988 Toyota of Hollyweird wants!... and the dealer won't sell it to you for that price.

http://www.kbb.com/toyota/prius/201...=5154136|true|6385660|true&pricetype=trade-in

What does KBB say the 2013 is worth? I've never heard of "NSRP" and neither has google.... MSRP is only for new cars.

http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-2013-Toyota-Prius-c23741#listing=127263584

Is there a copy of the requirements/agreement you can post?

This program is only of any value to drivers who put LOTS of miles on the car and work 60-70 hours every week...


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

With UberX you can drive a car up to 15 years old. The cutoff goes to 2001 model year cars as of January 1st. I suggest looking for a 2002-2004 car with low miles since you're going to destroy it anyway. Cars that were owned by elderly people who passed or became too old to drive are your best bet. I was running an $800 Ford Taurus on X for awhile. Check Craigslist.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

I leased my car thru the exchange program as have few others here.
so far the people that Ive heard talk about it are happy.. Its not like the old lease programs that were so bad..
and there is a lot of false info going around about the leases.. (like people saying that there is not a buy out option at the end of the lease .. there is an option to buy the car at the end),. But this is one of the quirks about the program that I discovered... You cannot really buy a used car from a dealer that is the same make that dealer sells.. You cannot buy a used Hyundai from the hyundai dealer on the program .. or a toyota from the toyota.. or a honda from the honda dealer... The hyundai dealer told me that they lose money if they sell a hyundai.. ( i laughed at that but not sure why he said it).. But the honda dealer told me the program was set up that way.....so my advice is if you want to do the exchange program and you want to buy a prius find one at one of the other dealers on the list that is not a toyota dealer..

I am very happy with my car , but I did not want a new one.. so I went to a honda dealer and got a hyundai sonata. that is a 2013 my payments are 111 a week..


----------



## Bgoldrod (Oct 26, 2015)

So you're telling me that Uber is the one messing with my deal?? 

I just went to kelly blue book website and, when you include all of the options, the Fair Market Value range is from $14,963 to $18,412. If you subtract the $750 rebate for new Uber Drivers, it falls within the Fair Market Value range. Granted, its the upper end of that range but still..


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Bgoldrod said:


> So you're telling me that Uber is the one messing with my deal??
> 
> I just went to kelly blue book website and, when you include all of the options, the Fair Market Value range is from $14,963 to $18,412. If you subtract the $750 rebate for new Uber Drivers, it falls within the Fair Market Value range. Granted, its the upper end of that range but still..


..

No that is really not what Im saying.. My impression was it was a deal that the car dealers wanted in order to agree to do this..
They (the car dealers) do not really want to be able to offer you a slightly used vehicle the same make that they want to try to upsell you into..


----------



## Bgoldrod (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't know.. Uber was pretty specific about the terms of the Xchange program. Why would there be additional restrictions that we were not made aware of? I think it much more likely that this dealership is simply telling us that less expensive cars don't qualify when they really do qualify. I agree that its in the dealership's best interest for us to lease the more expensive new cars.. but if they are committing fraud in order to force us to do so, that's no bueno. 

LAUberX seemed to be saying that its possible Uber really does have a restriction based on the kelly blue book price. Is that the case? How do we find out for sure? And how do we dispute the value Uber assigns to these vehicles considering kelly blue book fair market value is a range, not a specific number?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was just making an observation, the other member who said it was easier to buy a Toyota from a NON-toyota dealer is a sentiment that has been mentioned before on other threads about Xchange Leasing.

THE actual VALUE should be a factor when buying a car... the lower the price the lower your lease payment will be. It takes a LOT of $2.40 rides to pay a $125.00/week lease, plus gas... most likely the lease program will put you below minimum wage.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Plain and simply the car plus tax and lic is over the Uber cap. The dealer won't sell it to you because they can't and if they did they likely would be loosing money vs if they sell at the listed price.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

As a new uber driver, maybe you ought to read up on seasoned drivers opinions and experiences when it comes to what kind of car you should use, how much you can expect to earn, net of expenses.

I have seen where these "lease gimmicks" force you to pay around $150 to $170 a week for a car like the Prius you looked at. These leases are sub grade, are extremely expensive as far as the actual cost of money, lease factor. After you pay the $600 a month, insurance and gas ... Set aside cleaning and other misc expenses ... You would be much better off getting a job at the local Wal Mart.

Think this decision through very, very carefully. Uber gets a residual income from that lousy lease you commit to, the dealer only sells cRs it has a max profit on and, you get screwed.

Hope your ratings hold, otherwise that'll be the fastest $250-$900 you ever loose.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I was just making an observation, the other member who said it was easier to buy a Toyota from a NON-toyota dealer is a sentiment that has been mentioned before on other threads about Xchange Leasing.
> 
> THE actual VALUE should be a factor when buying a car... the lower the price the lower your lease payment will be. It takes a LOT of $2.40 rides to pay a $125.00/week lease, plus gas... most likely the lease program will put you below minimum wage.


1000% correct. I could not agree more. Smart guy, good advice.


----------



## Bgoldrod (Oct 26, 2015)

This isn't a 'hate on the Xchange program' thread. There are other threads for that. I'm not asking if you like or don't like the leasing program. This thread highlights what appears to me to be a Dealership that is taking advantage of us. 

I guess the general consensus is that those of us who sign up for Xchange deserve to be taken advantage of? Gee, thanks.


----------



## Bgoldrod (Oct 26, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Plain and simply the car plus tax and lic is over the Uber cap. The dealer won't sell it to you because they can't and if they did they likely would be loosing money vs if they sell at the listed price.


That's the thing.. It isn't over the $20,000 cap. And that isn't the excuse the dealership used. Remember, we get a $750.00 rebate for signing up with Uber.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Bgold.. I know when I first started looking and knew what kinda car I wanted.. I went to the dealer that sold those kind new.. (hyundai) and they were very rude about not selling me a used sonata... only a new one.. I told them that I did not appreciate their tude and went else where....
I ended up at community honda in whittier... they were very helpful.. They are the dealer that explained to me that, the dealers who are set up for the program basically do not sell their own brands used on the program just other makes...... and Yes they did try to up sell me to a New accord.. but at 200 more a month . I decided it really was not worth it.. Besides which there are reasons I wanted the make of car that I got..
One they figured out that I was not going to bite on the new accord the leasing the sonata was very easy and relatively painless. my car payments are 111 a month.. and I love my car, I am not sorry at all that i did the program


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Bgoldrod said:


> That's the thing.. It isn't over the $20,000 cap. And that isn't the excuse the dealership used. Remember, we get a $750.00 rebate for signing up with Uber.


Is not the rebate on the purchase of a car??
I did not think the discounts applied to car leased thru the xchange program


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

adding this to my last post.. as I went and looked at the site.. 
I think you are a bit confused (easy thing to happen with anything having to do with uber) on how the leases thru the exchange work..
...
for one thing that 750 discount is for when you DO not use uber to help finance the car...
It says at the begining about that..
"if you’re not interested in financing from Uber Vehicle Solutions participating lenders, you’re still eligible for great savings on popular new cars!"

The way the uber xchange leasing works is you go in.. You dont even discuss the sticker price.. you dont get to say.. well it says 18,000 ill offer you 17,000
//
You look at the cars that the lot has that are available for the uber lease program and decide if you want one of them.... they do have to send off all the details to Uber to make sure that all the numbers add up and that it qualifies.. 
It took like from one evening at 8 pm till the next morning for me to have the answer..
then they tell you the final details like how much a week.. (the new cars they seem to know right away how much)
They estimated how much my was going to be the night i went in but they were 9 dollars off.. (it cost me 9 a week less then they thought it was going to....).


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Bgoldrod said:


> That's the thing.. It isn't over the $20,000 cap. And that isn't the excuse the dealership used. Remember, we get a $750.00 rebate for signing up with Uber.


Pretty sure it only applies to new vehicals. I find it had to believe with a sticker price of 18998 tax and lic doesn't put it over 20k.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

just the sales tax puts it over the 20,000


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

UberComic said:


> With UberX you can drive a car up to 15 years old. The cutoff goes to 2001 model year cars as of January 1st. I suggest looking for a 2002-2004 car with low miles since you're going to destroy it anyway. Cars that were owned by elderly people who passed or became too old to drive are your best bet. I was running an $800 Ford Taurus on X for awhile. Check Craigslist.


Craiglist is great I too was running a van for cost about a weeks worth of uber driving. It was an utter piece of shit, but it was beautiful at the same time do to the fact I lost zero on deprecation. i did sell it for like 150 scrap after the engine blew, but i made bank off it tho.. got it for less then 1,000 and made around 15grand before expenses and tax on that little bad boy. drove tf outa him


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Bgoldrod said:


> My name is Brian and I am a new Uber Partner. I have been approved for the Uber Xchange leasing program and am specifically looking to lease a Toyota Prius due to its superior MPH. Yesterday I went to the Toyota of Hollywood dealership which is on the list of approved dealerships participating in this program. I found a used 2013 Toyota Prius Two with a sticker price of $18,988. When added together, the registration, tax, and other incidentals plus the sales price total under $20,000.
> 
> The sales manager refused to sell this car to me. He said it did not qualify for the Xchange program. We argued. He then showed me a document that lists the requirements for the program and there was a sentence that stated that "105% of the NSRP plus tax, license, etc must be less than $20,000." I asked him what the NSRP was and he said "$13,500". I asked him how much tax, license, and other incidentals were. He said about $1,500. I told him that $13,500 plus $1500 IS less than $20,000. He still insisted the car wouldn't qualify. Finally after a brief yelling match (at which point he admitted that he wouldn't sell to me because I was an Uber Driver) he finally appeared to give in to my demands and said he'd send the paperwork in to Uber to see if they would approve it.
> 
> ...


Dealer +uber = is a recipe for driver disaster . Here is my advice to you go buy the cheapest car in cash if you wanna make money.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bgoldrod said:


> My name is Brian and I am a new Uber Partner. I have been approved for the Uber Xchange leasing program and am specifically looking to lease a Toyota Prius due to its superior MPH. Yesterday I went to the Toyota of Hollywood dealership which is on the list of approved dealerships participating in this program. I found a used 2013 Toyota Prius Two with a sticker price of $18,988. When added together, the registration, tax, and other incidentals plus the sales price total under $20,000.
> 
> The sales manager refused to sell this car to me. He said it did not qualify for the Xchange program. We argued. He then showed me a document that lists the requirements for the program and there was a sentence that stated that "105% of the NSRP plus tax, license, etc must be less than $20,000." I asked him what the NSRP was and he said "$13,500". I asked him how much tax, license, and other incidentals were. He said about $1,500. I told him that $13,500 plus $1500 IS less than $20,000. He still insisted the car wouldn't qualify. Finally after a brief yelling match (at which point he admitted that he wouldn't sell to me because I was an Uber Driver) he finally appeared to give in to my demands and said he'd send the paperwork in to Uber to see if they would approve it.
> 
> ...


The dealer I went to had all kinds of suitable used cars around the 13 - 14 grand mark including Elantras, Mazda 3, Passat, but he would not lease any of them under the Xchange program. He just said "No... they don't qualify".

This was BS; they would have qualified fine if he'd wanted to charge a lower price for them but Uber will only pay 105% of "book" price for used cars. Dealers can get more for their used stock by selling retail and they don't want to sell to Uber for less money. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The dealer I went to had all kinds of suitable used cars around the 13 - 14 grand mark including Elantras, Mazda 3, Passat, but he would not lease any of them under the Xchange program. He just said "No... they don't qualify".
> 
> This was BS; they would have qualified fine if he'd wanted to charge a lower price for them but Uber will only pay 105% of "book" price for used cars. Dealers can get more for their used stock by selling retail and they don't want to sell to Uber for less money. Makes perfect sense.


Are you buying or leasing.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

You'll be driving just to make your weekly lease payment, you'll hate uber before you it. 24 hours a day driving won't make you enough money.They just lowered the year requirement to 2000, buy a used car.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Micmac said:


> Are you buying or leasing.


This thread and my post are about the Xchange lease. The way it works is that the dealer sells the vehicle to Uber (Xchange), who then leases the vehicle to you.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Craiglist is great I too was running a van for cost about a weeks worth of uber driving. It was an utter piece of shit, but it was beautiful at the same time do to the fact I lost zero on deprecation. i did sell it for like 150 scrap after the engine blew, but i made bank off it tho.. got it for less then 1,000 and made around 15grand before expenses and tax on that little bad boy. drove tf outa him


I like that Lag Monkey!


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

mystysue said:


> I leased my car thru the exchange program as have few others here. I am very happy with my car , but I did not want a new one.. so I went to a honda dealer and got a hyundai sonata. that is a 2013 my payments are 111 a week..


$444.00 a month, for a 2013 Hyundai Sonata. My god man. Under any other scenario your payments would have been $250 tops.
$444 a month gets you a brand new Sonata, Accord, ....

You people get bent over and actually like it. Uber and its Kool Aid at its finest.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> $444.00 a month, for a 2013 Hyundai Sonata. My god man. Under any other scenario your payments would have been $250 tops.
> $444 a month gets you a brand new Sonata, Accord, ....
> 
> You people get bent over and actually like it. Uber and its Kool Aid at its finest.


Ask yourself this... do you really want to be locked into a loan on a car you Uber in. Talk about being crazy... you accept all risk.

The exchange program... we can give the car back when ever we feel like (like before all the ware and tear catches up) and lose nothing but the $250 we put down.

So if I get a job offer I've been working on for a few months....I can take the car back the very next day and say "here you go, I'm done".

When you think about it... the lease/ exchange your not out of any money. There is no money leaving your pocket... it's money taken from your earnings, so it's kinda like taxes. A$100 a week is taken from my earnings to run a car into the ground with almost no liability. That car allows me and my wife to pull in about $900 a week after expenses. Not to mention I've booked two weddings from giving pax rides and my wife has booked a few of her pax for hair or makeup.

So if the car you drive is a select like your screen name reflects.... Doesn't matter if you own it or are making payments.... to me you're the one drinking the kool-aid because your stuck with that car.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Since you do not know me.. or why I decided to go the direction I did with the car lease.. You have no right to speak to me this way PERIOD.
I went this direction because I wanted to, knowing full well what all the cost were. ..
I did not want a brand new accord or a brand new sonata.
I did not want to put a bunch of money down.. I do not have bad credit.. I basically had no credit because I don't buy things that I cant spend cash for .
I did not want an older model car that I had to worry about a bunch of things going wrong on.. This car is still under warranty for major things. plus i get the oil changes and such free when due. 

I drive smart and It does not take much driving to pay for the car. I do not put that many miles on my car and I basically do it part time.
.....
everyone is entitled to their opinion.. but Your comments were very rude and to me very out of line.
Im happy with my choice. It works for me. but Im not bent over for anyone nor drinking any koolaid..
but im also not taking abusive words from the likes of you.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> $444.00 a month, for a 2013 Hyundai Sonata. My god man. Under any other scenario your payments would have been $250 tops.
> $444 a month gets you a brand new Sonata, Accord, ....
> 
> You people get bent over and actually like it. Uber and its Kool Aid at its finest.


If you are broke with bad credit it s a good deal.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Micmac said:


> If you are broke with bad credit it s a good deal.


or if you do not want to tie up money you have for other things.. in a car that you drive for uber.
Or if you don't want to be out and about in a car that is old and could have problems..


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Micmac said:


> If you are broke with bad credit it s a good deal.


I wasn't broke and my credit isn't great but it's not bad. I actually looked into buying a car and leasing one. Either way made little sense if I was going to Uber in it. Mainly due to the amount of milage that was going to be put on it.

We've already put 10k miles on the Uber car in a matter of a couple months.... that means on a brand new lease I would have hit the millage cap in under a year.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

ive put 5000 on mine but part of that includes a road trip to san diego to see my bf's mom and a trip to central calif. last weekend just to get away for a bit.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Typical bait and switch tactics.

Go find the car salesman message board and you might find a bunch of dudes crying about people getting used cars and advice to try and sell new cars.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> My god man. Under any other scenario your payments would have been $250 tops.


The monthly loan payment made on a car is not what the cost of the car is. It sounds counterintuitive, but the monthly payment is simply the rate at which the capital provider is repaid. The cost of the car is better represented by depreciation and interest charges on the loan. I.e:

You buy a used Sonata with 40k miles on it for $15,000 and finance it at 10% interest over 72 months. Monthly payment is only $278. Great! Err.... no.

Full time Uber driving means 60,000 miles per year. As a rough estimate it is fair to assume the car will be worth no more than $11,000 after one year and with 100,000 miles on it. So depreciation would be around $4,000 in the first year. You'd also pay $1,400 in loan interest the first year. And six oil changes at $50 a pop. These costs add up to $5,700 - or $475 per month. Which is more expensive than the Xchange lease!

And that's not the whole story - if you buy the car at a dealer you pay a) sales tax and b) dealer premium over the private price for the car, neither of which you recoup when selling the car. In this case these two alone are around $4,000.

So for high mileage drivers looking for a car for the short term (<1 year), this lease make sense when compared to buying an equivalent car.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

volksie said:


> Hello! BANKS DON'T LEASE USED CARS ANYMORE.


Face to palm...


----------



## suprdriver (Nov 21, 2015)

O


mystysue said:


> adding this to my last post.. as I went and looked at the site..
> I think you are a bit confused (easy thing to happen with anything having to do with uber) on how the leases thru the exchange work..
> ...
> for one thing that 750 discount is for when you DO not use uber to help finance the car...
> ...


 OMG, a sane person on this forum! Thank you. Very informative.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Craiglist is great I too was running a van for cost about a weeks worth of uber driving. It was an utter piece of shit, but it was beautiful at the same time do to the fact I lost zero on deprecation. i did sell it for like 150 scrap after the engine blew, but i made bank off it tho.. got it for less then 1,000 and made around 15grand before expenses and tax on that little bad boy. drove tf outa him


Way to go!!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Luberon said:


> $111 a week is $23k/year!! Even if they let you have the car for $1 at the end of your lease you still paid for a fortune. For half that amount you can get an older used car with one year bumper to bumper warranty.


UMMM..
You may want to retry that math..

There are 52 weeks in a year.
52 x $111 =$5,772.00 NOT 23K


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> $444.00 a month, for a 2013 Hyundai Sonata. My god man. Under any other scenario your payments would have been $250 tops.
> $444 a month gets you a brand new Sonata, Accord, ....
> 
> You people get bent over and actually like it. Uber and its Kool Aid at its finest.


 If my market accepted classics I would use a 2002 Camry or Accord 4cylinder. Those cars are immortal. You can find very good condition with like 150k miles on the cheap


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

mystysue said:


> UMMM..
> You may want to retry that math..
> 
> There are 52 weeks in a year.
> 52 x $111 =$5,772.00 NOT 23K


lol... Must have punched the wrong numbers. Still a fortune though


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Luberon said:


> lol... Must have punched the wrong numbers. Still a fortune though


that is a huge difference. And no its not a fortune for what I got ..
Im happy, with it.. Im not being taken advantage of.. and I did the correct math before signing up.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

mystysue said:


> that is a huge difference. And no its not a fortune for what I got ..
> Im happy, with it.. Im not being taken advantage of.. and I did the correct math before signing up.


if you drive a ton of miles, yes it is OK. But for most part timers this sort of lease may not be best.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

To clear up some Grey area the actual initials are off its not nsrp it's calculated on 105% of car to loan value the loan value of that prius is probably 12000 in that range so selling I too you for 14500 plus plus is way above the loan to collateral value of the deal and since uber is buying these cars out at the end of the lease after we buy them for them they don't want to buy a car with a value of 2000$ for 5000 plus so they have strict things and that's why the list is small the cars on the list hold their value even at high miles ... my suggestion is like a previous poster said look at several dealers for the car you actually want I got a vw jetta hybrid from a ford hyundai dealer and since it was a previous rental car my payments with metro mile are right around a 100 a week which is very reasonable for use of a brand new jetta with 250$ deposit stack on the miles and they do the matinance at the same dealer every 5000 miles ... I had use day own car for the last year and Ater putting 30000 plus mile son my own car it was more beneficial to me to be totally legit with rideshare insurance drive someone else's headache that I can walk away from for not alot of risk .. and it is roomy gets average almost 40 miles per gallon and has way more options than the prius c and peopke appreciate the roominess in the back seat . And it's quite stylish .
But definitely recommend first looking at the list making a couple choices of what you want call all the dealers on the list and goto the one that has the cheapest deal on the car you want ...stay away from a new car you are not keeping this vehicle you are renting it so why pay for a nicer vehicle for uber to own at the end ? I could have easily got a brand new vw jetta for payments of just about double what my current rental is but the customers pay the same rate whether I buy a brand new one for uber or if I buy them a used rental car ...they are all protected the same way by uber . The dealer will do his best to have you sign for a nicer car saying all the right things but stuck to your guns and only take the car you previously picked it's what you wanted and it's why you picked the program don't let them up sell you on a dream .


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

You are nuts to lease that expensive of a car to drive for Uber. Anytime I see an uber driver driving a newer car I just shake my head and think, "Do you like making under minimum wage?" I don't understand why anybody would buy a used car at a dealer. Do you like to overpay? Go private seller and save a few thousand dollars. There's plenty of info available to make an informed decision (i.e. carfax, consumer reports, edmunds, have it checked out by a mechanic). Like someone else recommended, find one with low miles driven by an elderly person or at least a woman that can prove she's changed the oil regularly. Check KBB for private sell value. Compare similar make and models in your market. Often on Craigslist you can find people who need to sell quickly or don't know what they have and you can get a hell of a deal. Only suckers by used cars from a dealer. My current car was going for around $12,000 at dealerships. I bought it for $9000 from a guy who just got a company car and said he was just going to put it on craigslist for a couple weeks and if it didn't sell he was going to take it to Carmax. I offered him 9 knowing that Carmax wouldn't even give him that much and told him it would be an easier transaction as well. He had never sold a car privately, so he was surprised how easy it was to sign over the title and hand him a check. We both walked away happy.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

And I think you are nuts running a 12000$ car into the ground for uber rates ...the good thing about this country is we can all do what is best for us and our families . I own a car already I put 30000 miles on it last year uber ing the value went from 19000 to 13500 so again I am wondering how am I winning by buying a second 10000$ car the math just doesn't add up for me I work 4 hours a week to cover my car and metromile in seattle maybe 5 I work 45 hours to cover uncle Sam and my family . I didnt wanna own a second car strictly for ubering I tried that for 14 months it was a losing proposition renting a car is a better option for me especially with the proper rideshare insurance it's a no brainer for amount of risk I'm putting out there compared to what is coming back . Everyone's math is gonna be different. But depreciation and matinance on a vehicle is very close to the cost of an xchange lease if you pick a model and car on the lower end of their scale and if you find a deal on a car in their scale even better your payments will be even lower . But all the headache of owning a second car strictly for this gig just flew out the window when I chose to do the lease and I know what I made last week and I promise it was more than minimum wage . Do your math guys and decide what works for you but don't forget the risk part of the math. Just owning a car and buying some insurance is not the only cost of ubering in a private vehicle . God forbid something happens and your insurance company runs for the hills . I was feeling lucky nothing happened in last year if driving but as the old saying says don't push your luck .


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

One more thing not alot of people have 10500$ to plop down on a car they can use for uber even if the thing is worth 15000 and it's a great deal and tell a finance company you work for uber or that's your plan see how quickly they say sure sure we will give you a loan . Most people with bad credit need proof of income to get financed here in the real world we are jot all retired millionaires doing this as a hobby


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> The monthly loan payment made on a car is not what the cost of the car is. It sounds counterintuitive, but the monthly payment is simply the rate at which the capital provider is repaid. The cost of the car is better represented by depreciation and interest charges on the loan. I.e:
> 
> You buy a used Sonata with 40k miles on it for $15,000 and finance it at 10% interest over 72 months. Monthly payment is only $278. Great! Err.... no.
> 
> ...


 I agree.... reluctantly


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

volksie said:


> Hello! BANKS DON'T LEASE USED CARS ANYMORE.


Hello!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Bgoldrod said:


> My name is Brian and I am a new Uber Partner. I have been approved for the Uber Xchange leasing program and am specifically looking to lease a Toyota Prius due to its superior MPH. Yesterday I went to the Toyota of Hollywood dealership which is on the list of approved dealerships participating in this program. I found a used 2013 Toyota Prius Two with a sticker price of $18,988. When added together, the registration, tax, and other incidentals plus the sales price total under $20,000.
> 
> The sales manager refused to sell this car to me. He said it did not qualify for the Xchange program. We argued. He then showed me a document that lists the requirements for the program and there was a sentence that stated that "105% of the NSRP plus tax, license, etc must be less than $20,000." I asked him what the NSRP was and he said "$13,500". I asked him how much tax, license, and other incidentals were. He said about $1,500. I told him that $13,500 plus $1500 IS less than $20,000. He still insisted the car wouldn't qualify. Finally after a brief yelling match (at which point he admitted that he wouldn't sell to me because I was an Uber Driver) he finally appeared to give in to my demands and said he'd send the paperwork in to Uber to see if they would approve it.
> 
> ...


I have same sh...t here in Texas they wanna sell me a Prius c for 20.000 they said only brand new qualified and its 150 a week the are out of there minds Prius c $600 a month really the thing is most uber drivers are no brain even if the dealer say 300 a week for Prius they will sign


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Micmac said:


> I have same sh...t here in Texas they wanna sell me a Prius c for 20.000 they said only brand news qualified.


It's the same at a lot of dealers. Uber will only pay 105% of book value for used vehicles. Dealers know they can sell popular models like Prius for more than 105% of book, so they refuse to sell them to Uber, saying they don't qualify for the program. Which they don't, because the dealers themselves overprice them.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It's the same at a lot of dealers. Uber will only pay 105% of book value for used vehicles. Dealers know they can sell popular models like Prius for more than 105% of book, so they refuse to sell them to Uber, saying they don't qualify for the program. Which they don't, because the dealers themselves overprice them.


I m looking for Prius base model around $110 a week is that possible and how?


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> And I think you are nuts running a 12000$ car into the ground for uber rates ...the good thing about this country is we can all do what is best for us and our families . I own a car already I put 30000 miles on it last year uber ing the value went from 19000 to 13500 so again I am wondering how am I winning by buying a second 10000$ car the math just doesn't add up for me I work 4 hours a week to cover my car and metromile in seattle maybe 5 I work 45 hours to cover uncle Sam and my family . I didnt wanna own a second car strictly for ubering I tried that for 14 months it was a losing proposition renting a car is a better option for me especially with the proper rideshare insurance it's a no brainer for amount of risk I'm putting out there compared to what is coming back . Everyone's math is gonna be different. But depreciation and matinance on a vehicle is very close to the cost of an xchange lease if you pick a model and car on the lower end of their scale and if you find a deal on a car in their scale even better your payments will be even lower . But all the headache of owning a second car strictly for this gig just flew out the window when I chose to do the lease and I know what I made last week and I promise it was more than minimum wage . Do your math guys and decide what works for you but don't forget the risk part of the math. Just owning a car and buying some insurance is not the only cost of ubering in a private vehicle . God forbid something happens and your insurance company runs for the hills . I was feeling lucky nothing happened in last year if driving but as the old saying says don't push your luck .


Don't know how to hit the reply button? I factor in depreciation and maintenance and set aside money accordingly. Depreciation slows down as the car ages. 30,000 miles added when a one year old car has 15,000 miles depreciates it more than 30000 on an 8 year old car that has 120,000 miles on it. My car was about $18,000 new. I bought it when it was four years old for $9,200 with 65,000 miles on it. It now has 120,000 miles and is worth 5,500. So do the math. Got it? Depreciation isn't a straight line. And if it's a reliable model, the additional maintenance isn't going to increase enough to offset the savings per year in driving a higher mileage car. If I'm not making money with my economy car known for its reliability, than nobody is. But a year in my math is checking out and I'm averaging $13 an hour after gas/depreciation/maintenance. The approximately $2,000 I'm paying in depreciation and maintenance for the year, which is for the total uber and non-uber miles, is A LOT better than the nearly $6,000 a year that mystysue is paying through the exchange program. So you're wrong. I'm not nuts as far as the car goes. I might be nuts taking the risk driving if I do get in an accident and my insurance drops me. Knock on wood.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I m looking for Prius base model around $110 a week is that possible and how?


you should read this poster's nightmare. Don't even do this xChange Lease bull crap. https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-can-i-get-no-help-from-uber.47745/


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner (Mar 7, 2016)

afrojoe824 said:


> you should read this poster's nightmare. Don't even do this xChange Lease bull crap. https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-can-i-get-no-help-from-uber.47745/


You definitely have a point. This program isn't suitable for everyone, but sometimes people do need an option. I work at a dealership and someone may come in with little to no credit, with little to no money for a down payment, and they need more than the minimum wage that they currently earn. So this program does provide an option for them, if they put in the effort.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

LAHertzXchangePartner said:


> You definitely have a point. This program isn't suitable for everyone, but sometimes people do need an option. I work at a dealership and someone may come in with little to no credit, with little to no money for a down payment, and they need more than the minimum wage that they currently earn. So this program does provide an option for them, if they put in the effort.


Quit trying to discretely advertise on this forum. By your forum name and comment, you want people to hit you up so you can make sales.

THEY NEED MORE THAN THE MINIMUM WAGE THAN THEY CURRENTLY EARN???? Are you kidding me????
Satuday I made $89 in 8 hours. one of my WORST DAY EVER!!! That's about $10 hour. Minus the TAXES! Minus my mileage and wear and tear on my car. Minus my GAS!! THAT'S BELOW MINIMUM WAGE.. they can do themselves a favor and stay at their minimum wage job because Uber isn't paying them anymore than what they're earning. Then come tax season, they're screwed even more. I paid $800 in taxes.

XUberMike Optimus Uber get a load of this guy's comment. This is a new one. Usually we got trolls on this site. First time I've seen sales people trying to advertise on this site that isn't a sponsored member.

LAuberX can you check this dude out and perhaps remove him? Trying to make sales and get people more into debt with predatory lending. I thought you had to be a paid sponsor on this to advertise? This guy is trying to get around the loop and discretely try to make sales


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

KekeLo he's here lol


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

LAHertzXchangePartner said:


> You definitely have a point. This program isn't suitable for everyone, but sometimes people do need an option. I work at a dealership and someone may come in with little to no credit, with little to no money for a down payment, and they need more than the minimum wage that they currently earn. So this program does provide an option for them, if they put in the effort.


The members on this forum are too smart to fall for your scumbag games. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> The members on this forum are too smart to fall for your scumbag games. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF.


LOL! Keke, LAHertzXchangePartner said "If they put in the effort"...

put in the effort for what!?! put in 12 hours of work a day and earn less than minimum wage after expenses ??? Is time away from Family really worth $89 for 8 hours?
I was mad on Saturday as I knew I wasted my time. Time which I could've used to spend time with my gf (whom I only see once a week these days) or my family. 
yeah..

Pay us this predatory amount so we can COLLECT $$$$ while you struggle even more! This is the same ish that caused the housing market to crash. people with less than stellar credit being approved for home loans they can't afford or won't afford after the interest only payment become Principal and interest.


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner (Mar 7, 2016)

afrojoe824 said:


> Quit trying to discretely advertise on this forum. By your forum name and comment, you want people to hit you up so you can make sales.
> 
> THEY NEED MORE THAN THE MINIMUM WAGE THAN THEY CURRENTLY EARN???? Are you kidding me????
> Satuday I made $89 in 8 hours. one of my WORST DAY EVER!!! That's about $10 hour. Minus the TAXES! Minus my mileage and wear and tear on my car. Minus my GAS!! THAT'S BELOW MINIMUM WAGE.. they can do themselves a favor and stay at their minimum wage job because Uber isn't paying them anymore than what they're earning. Then come tax season, they're screwed even more. I paid $800 in taxes.
> ...


Hi afrojoe824,
Thanks for the feedback.
I definitely see your view and driving for Uber isn't for everybody. But when someone just recently sold their old car that was costing them way too much money to maintain, and they are only working part time at a minimum wage job, what's their option in terms of transportation? Walking and riding a bike is out of the question because his job is over 15 miles away. Riding the bus would possibly work, but that eats up a huge portion of the day. Maybe Uber to work? Too much money.

So if you don't have any credit, little to no money for a down payment, and nobody that will help you cosign for a car loan, where does that leave you? And why did Uber create this Xchange Lease program to attract more drivers? There must be a void that's not being filled, right?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

LAHertzXchangePartner said:


> Hi afrojoe824,
> Thanks for the feedback.
> I definitely see your view and driving for Uber isn't for everybody. But when someone just recently sold their old car that was costing them way too much money to maintain, and they are only working part time at a minimum wage job, what's their option in terms of transportation? Walking and riding a bike is out of the question because his job is over 15 miles away. Riding the bus would possibly work, but that eats up a huge portion of the day. Maybe Uber to work? Too much money.
> 
> So if you don't have any credit, little to no money for a down payment, and nobody that will help you cosign for a car loan, where does that leave you? And why did Uber create this Xchange Lease program to attract more drivers? There must be a void that's not being filled, right?


Uber creates this Xchange program to they can slave drivers to drive. XUberMike check it out.

Hey Xchange guy, unless you drive then you don't know how much money we actually make. Make minimum wage making up to slave away ur profits just to pay the Xchange. And if someone can't afford their car anymore what makes u think they can afford a $150 a week payment for a car?? That's $600 a month!


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner (Mar 7, 2016)

afrojoe824 said:


> Uber creates this Xchange program to they can slave drivers to drive. XUberMike check it out.
> 
> Hey Xchange guy, unless you drive then you don't know how much money we actually make. Make minimum wage making up to slave away ur profits just to pay the Xchange. And if someone can't afford their car anymore what makes u think they can afford a $150 a week payment for a car?? That's $600 a month!


Hi afrojoe824,
You're correct, I don't know how much you earn and as I stated previously, this lease program may not be suitable for most people. If I had cash, I would pay it upfront and not worry about it. But again, the clients that I helped with Xchange Lease unfortunately do not have more than the $250 down. These are some of the questions and concerns I ask people when they enquire about this program:

1. Are you familiar with how this program works?
2. Are you aware that this lease is done weekly? If so, you are aware that these payments are quite high. Have you considered going through the traditional financing means, like getting a loan through a traditional bank like BofA, Chase, etc??
3. You are required to get "rideshare" insurance, and it could be quite high depending on your driving history and age. 
4. Since your goal is to make money driving, I would suggest focusing on the least expensive, most fuel efficient car for the money. Don't get caught up in having the nicest car with the most options....that will only make your payment higher. Again, focus on low payments.

Here are some positives that I see from Xchange Lease:

1. Low entry point to lease....only $250 
2. Many people that don't qualify for a traditional loan or lease may qualify for Xchange lease
3. Unlimited mileage. After reading many of these posts, I see that many drivers do 500 miles or more per week. That is definitely a positive since a traditional lease is typically 12k-15k miles per year. And the penalty for each mile that exceeds this amount could equate as high as 20 cents or more.
4. Xchange lease handles the maintenance on the car, with oil changes and tire rotations every 5k miles, and cabin air filter at 25k
5. Able to terminate the lease with 2 wks notice after 30 days have passed

So worst case scenario is if someone tried out Xchange lease and it wasn't for them, then they can get out of this lease fairly quickly.

Cheers, Douglas


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Bgoldrod said:


> My name is Brian and I am a new Uber Partner. I have been approved for the Uber Xchange leasing program and am specifically looking to lease a Toyota Prius due to its superior MPH.


I didn't think priuses were that fast. They do get great MPG though!


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner (Mar 7, 2016)

sicky said:


> I didn't think priuses were that fast. They do get great MPG though!


The Prius is definitely a peppy little car. Great for Uber drivers or commuters. They get better mileage in the city than the highway. Cheers, Douglas


----------

